# USB 3.0 nachrüsten



## florben (13. September 2011)

*USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

Hallo zusammen, würde mir gerne USB 3.0 nachrüsten. Kann mir jemand eine PCI Karte empfehlen oder gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten?

  Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

Kommt drauf an. Wofür genau willst Du denn USB3.0 nutzen? Ggf ist es sogar sinnvoller, direkt das Board zu tauschen? Was für ein Board hast Du denn?


----------



## florben (13. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

hab eine externe HD mit USB 3 bekommen. Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht ich könnte das teil auch nutzen wenn ich es schon hab ^^. Mein Board ist ein Asus Striker 2 Extreme .


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

Wenn Du noch einen der PCIe-Slot's frei hast, kein Problem. Ggf. würde ich gleich einen Controller mit USB 3.0 und SATA 6 Gb/s nehmen. In meinem Rechner läuft die MSI Star USB 3 / SATA6 (MSI Webshop - Star USB 3 / SATA6 PCI Express) mit BIOS-Patch von Station Drivers ohne Probleme. Dein Mainboard ist ja ähnlich (s. meine Signatur).


----------



## mmayr (13. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

Asus U3S6!

Hab sogar eine rumliegen. Bei Interesse, stell ich sie in den Marktplatz!


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 nachrüsten*



mmayr schrieb:


> Hab sogar eine rumliegen. Bei Interesse, stell ich sie in den Marktplatz!


 
Gute Alternative, wenn sie auch wirklich auf dem Mainboard läuft (ist leider nicht sicher).


----------



## florben (13. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

warum soll die nicht funktionieren ? fehlende treiber ?


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

Die Karte hat einen speziellen Brücken-Chip und ist lt. ASUS nur mit bestimmten Mainboards kompatibel (s.a. ASUS U3S6, 2x USB 3.0/2x SATA 6Gb/s, PCIe 2.0 x4 | Geizhals.at Deutschland, ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS U3S6). Die Berichte bzgl. Kompatibilität mit andereren Mainbaords sind durchwachsen. Mit manchen funktioniert sie problemlos, mit anderen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## mmayr (13. September 2011)

Hat auf meinem Evga Board super funktioniert!
Da man den Windows Treiber verwenden kann für SATA und der USB Chip der selbe NEC Chip ist, der auch auf Boards verbaut ist, kann ich deine Aussage nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 nachrüsten*



florben schrieb:


> hab eine externe HD mit USB 3 bekommen. Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht ich könnte das teil auch nutzen wenn ich es schon hab ^^. Mein Board ist ein Asus Striker 2 Extreme .



Da isses ehrlich gesagt einfacher, wenn Du Dir ein HDD-Gehäuse mi esata holen würdest, denn esata hat das Board ja. Oder wenn Du es ganz sein lässt, denn ob nun 30MB/s bei USB2.0 oder 80MB/s bei USB3.0: das spielt ja an sich nur eine Rolle, wenn Du wirklich oft große Datenmengen verschiebst - tust Du das?


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

Ich schrieb ja 





> Die Berichte bzgl. Kompatibilität mit andereren Mainbaords sind *durchwachsen*.


 Auf aktuellen Mainboards ist die Wahscheinlichkeit, dass die Karte funktioniert natürlich größer, da z.T. auch schon onboard ähnliche oder gleiche Chips verbaut sind. Allerdings hat *florben* doch schon ein etwas älteres Board, muss nicht unbedingt funktionieren. Ich habe selbst mit zwei verschiedenen Sockel-775-Baords verschiedene Karten mit USB 3.0 / SATA 6Gb/s getestet. Die Asus U3S6 lief z.B. auf einem MSI P7N SLI Platinum nicht richtig.


----------



## florben (18. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

habe mir jetzt mal das msi Star USB 3 / SATA6 PCI Express bestellt. Mal schauen ob es funktioniert ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

Sag bescheid, wie zufrieden du mit der Erweiterungskarte bist.


----------



## florben (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

so Karte war da ^^ hat erstmal 2 wochen gedauert bis sie beim mir war! Und natürlich funktion = 0   Suport ist aber mega genial neue Karte ist schon auf dem Weg.


----------



## RaWdiGGa (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 nachrüsten*

Hab die Asus Karte auf meinem Asus P5N-D und sie läuft wunderbar.
Du solltest nur min. einen PCI 4x Steckplatz verwenden.


----------

